# Looking To Get Into WHFB...



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

... for the first time in years.

So far, I'm torn on my army selection.

As of this morning, Dwarfs are in the lead for the choice.

So, allow me to ask... what'd you pick, Dwarfs, Ogres, or Vampire Counts?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Dwarfs tend to be a very static army, with very very few exceptions. Ogres have their limitations, but allow for the most interesting variation in an army. Vampire Counts are pretty cool, and very competitive, but are being redone very shortly, so I'd leave them alone for now and just wait it out if you are set on them.

Have you actually watched any WHFB games recently?


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

I used to play, a long, long time ago, with a Greenskin army.

I know a lot has changed since then, though, so for all intent and purpose, it'll be starting over fresh, I'm fairly sure.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I did the same thing. I took a 5-year vacation for WHFB (because no one else played it) and when I picked up the models again, I found that too many rules had changed, most notably, the army rules themselves.

Back to square one for a 12-year veteran noob.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice to know i'm not the only one it's happened to.

I'm still leaning most heavily toward Dwarfs, as I don't mind the staic fighting style so much, and the imagery just resonates with me.

I think that might do it for me, other than the apparent ease of painting up an Ogre army...

I'm definately going to hold off on VC until the redo, but I'll be sorely tempted to do 'em up, as it'll be something i've never done, as yet.

Just like Dwarfs or Ogres (or elfs of any stripe, or too many others)...


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Dwarfs are nice. Lots of cool options. They can be competitive if done right. Firepower! Tough as nails troops.

Ogres...well...they are so few in numbers that it really hurts (and WFB is a game where combat result is EVERYTHING, so the number of ranks is more important than kills per se). Meh.

Vampire Counts...they are being redone shortly and will be AWESOME!
They are a tough, competitive army.

I dig High Elves (they were my first WFB army) and Empire (my firepower army) the most. My backup/ fun army is Hordes of Chaos.


----------

